# Worldmark/Wyndam association



## derb (Sep 8, 2009)

Is there an internal link between  Worldmark and Wyndam?  Can Fairfield/Wyndam points be used for Worldmark properties and if so, do they have any priority over other rci non Worldmark requests?
Thx in advance.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 8, 2009)

derb said:


> Is there an internal link between  Worldmark and Wyndam?  Can Fairfield/Wyndam points be used for Worldmark properties and if so, do they have any priority over other rci non Worldmark requests?
> Thx in advance.



Not in general.  Some resorts hand over a handful (literally one or two) units to the other system in a sort of informal exchange program---these are typically called Associate Resorts.  You should assume there is next to no availability at any of these.

If you own in one, and want to stay in the other, a direct exchange with an owner in the other system would probably be your first option.  I know I've thought about doing such direct exchanges with WorldMark owners in the past.


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 8, 2009)

From the WorldMark side, a WorldMark owner currently has access to over 15 Wyndham resorts that can be booked directly with WorldMark credits. You can see which ones those are in the Resort Gallery on the WorldMark web site.  They have a unique identifier on the map they display and are listed as Affiliates in the resort drop down menu.

As bnoble said, the number of units is very limited and finding availability is a hit and miss proposition.  Typically there are only two Wyndham units available at each to WorldMark owners although some of the newer additions to the list of available resorts have a few more units. The popular ones book almost as soon as they are made available.  That is supposed to be at 10 months out from the check in date but they often appear later than that. We did successfully book a 5 night stay at the Wyndham Nashville resort last year using our WorldMark credits.

It is a one for one exchange. For each Wyndham unit that is available to WorldMark owners there is a corresponding WorldMark unit available to Wyndham owners.  Not all would agree that the units given up by one side are equal to the units given up by the other.  I don't know enough about the Wyndham system to know where you would find information concerning which WorldMark resorts are made available to Wyndham owners.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 8, 2009)

*direct exchange: Worldmark with Wyndham*



bnoble said:


> Not in general.  Some resorts hand over a handful (literally one or two) units to the other system in a sort of informal exchange program---these are typically called Associate Resorts.  You should assume there is next to no availability at any of these.
> 
> If you own in one, and want to stay in the other, a direct exchange with an owner in the other system would probably be your first option.  I know I've thought about doing such direct exchanges with WorldMark owners in the past.



We are Worldmark owners and could be interested in private exchanges with Wynhdam owners.  How do we connect?


----------



## PClapham (Sep 8, 2009)

This is a very good suggestion-a way for those of us who own WM to trade with Wyndham resorts.  Wm is primarily west and Wyndham east.  Maybe we should use the exchange page on tug-on the Marketplace/ exchange.
Anita
Anita


----------



## bnoble (Sep 8, 2009)

> We are Worldmark owners and could be interested in private exchanges with Wynhdam owners. How do we connect?


If I can't help, I'm sure an inquiry at the Wyndham owners' site

forums.atozed.com

would net you several interested folks.  I'd post under "reservation wanted".  Does the wmowners.com site have a similar forum?  If not, perhaps it should.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 10, 2009)

good question -- I don't know and will check.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 10, 2009)

The Worldmark "owners" site is

www.wmowners.com


----------



## bnoble (Sep 10, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> The Worldmark "owners" site is
> 
> www.wmowners.com


Do they have a forum in which "direct exchange wanted" posts would be welcome?  I didn't see one immediately when I looked, but I admit that I didn't look very hard.


----------



## stang99_tls (Sep 10, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Do they have a forum in which "direct exchange wanted" posts would be welcome?  I didn't see one immediately when I looked, but I admit that I didn't look very hard.




Yes, Here it is: http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=69

and here: http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=70


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 10, 2009)

The list of resorts available to/from WorldMark/Wyndham is posted here:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=212592#212592

These resorts are reserved directly through WorldMark or Wyndham's regular reservation system. (Owners do not go through an exchange company to get the resorts.)


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 10, 2009)

As I see it, the problem is the most of the exchanges or rentals being listed are location specific. I think the solution is more of a points for credits exchange and vice versa.

I have suggested something similar to Brian for TUG. That a points specific exchange category be added to the TUG marketplace. It would allow points owners to exchange reservations. You would advertise your membership network, available points to exchange, and what network you would like a reservation in. Then you would work out the details with the other party.

So your ad would be:

WorldMark member willing to exchange up to 14,000 WM Credits for Hyatt Key West reservation for Jan 2010.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 11, 2009)

Eric, I think one could post such an ad in "Reservations Wanted" on the Wyndham owners site and it looks like you could do the same at wmowners.

I really think this could be a big benefit for both WM and Wyn communities, because the two systems have relatively complimentary strengths--WM in the west, and Wyn in the east.


----------



## bccash63 (Sep 18, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> As I see it, the problem is the most of the exchanges or rentals being listed are location specific. I think the solution is more of a points for credits exchange and vice versa.
> 
> I have suggested something similar to Brian for TUG. That a points specific exchange category be added to the TUG marketplace. It would allow points owners to exchange reservations. You would advertise your membership network, available points to exchange, and what network you would like a reservation in. Then you would work out the details with the other party.
> 
> ...



I sent in a similar suggestion 2 wks ago--to add 'points' to the exchange category options.  There are Bluegreen Points, Diamond Points, Shell points, Hilton points, VI points, AVC, and many others  in addition to Worldmark and Wyndham.  Haven't seen it on there yet though--Dawn


----------

